# Raspberry an PSVR



## larslrs (14. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,

Oculus rift DK1/DK2 konnte man an den Raspberry anschließen und mit FHD@60Hz betreiben.

Kann man die PSVR auf die selbe Art und Weise am Raspberry betreiben?
. 60 Hz des Raspberry auf 120Hz hochgerechnet
. Kein Cinema-Mode, sondern 3D-Mode, wie auch bei Verwendung der PS4
. Kein Tracking, keine Eingabe-Geräte
. Keine PS4 vorhanden.

Falls ja, wie?

Danke, Lars.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2017)

Nur werden da nicht wirklich Spiele drauf laufen.


----------



## larslrs (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich weiß.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Oktober 2017)

Was willst du dann damit machen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (14. November 2017)

was wohl ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) *hust*


----------



## larslrs (16. November 2017)

Ursprünglich hatte ich nicht erwartet, dass es so schwierig ist, eine Antwort auf eine IMHO einfache Frage zu bekommen (hatte bereits an anderen Stellen gefragt)...


----------



## CastorTolagi (17. November 2017)

Du müsstest halt jemanden finden der das schon mal ausprobiert hat, oder die Möglichkeit  und das Interesse hätte das zu testen.

Die Schnittmenge hier wird nicht sonderlich hoch liegen.


----------

